# dumb question to ask about silk plants.



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you go to a craft store and buy silk plants to make tour own aquarium plants? I'm asking because I don't care for the selection or prices at the lfs and was thinking about making my own. I'm just wondering if they put anything on the silk plants that could hurt or kill my fish before I go buy any thing. If anyone else has done this please let me know. Any help or suggestion welcome.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

yes, most the time you can. I go to micheals and buy thier short plastic grass for fry and I use thier taller grass for other parts of my tank. most of the time its just as safe. its the same product lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen people do this with good results. But "decorative" objects have no safety standards. So its kind of "at your own risk". Don't get anything with a strong odor, or that leaves any residue on your fingers after you touch it. Things intended for children or food contact (like cake decorations) should be safer.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Many times the things in the pet store are exactly the same, only $10 more. However, you know that the pet store items are safe. So I wouldn't put them in with the prized fish, but maybe test them with some cheap fish. At the very least, watch your fish for the next few hours/days.


----------



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'm not wanting flowers or anything, I just need more plants for hiding places for fry and to liven up my tank.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My tanks are full of silk plants from the Dollar Tree and I've never had any problems. Just be sure to wash them good in very hot water and air dry before you put them in the tank. They shouldn't have any smell or dusty look to them. Also be sure all metal ends are covered and sharp stems are bent under to prevent the fish from harming themselves on them.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Check out Dollarama or another dollar shop. Sometimes you can find some really nice, and cheap products in there.


----------

